# Hendrik's picture thread



## Hendrik C. (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi,

I thought it was time for some of my pictures... enjoy!   

_Avicularia minatrix_ adult female






_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_ juvenile female






_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ unsexed spiderling






_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ juvenile male






_Eucratoscelus pachypus_ adult female











_Haplopelma hainanum_ juvenile female











_Haplopelma lividum_ adult female











_Haplopelma schmidti_ juvenile female











_Haplopelma_ spec. adult female (bought as "Selenopelma spec. "Java")






_Heteroscodra maculata_ adult female











_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_ adult female











_Pamphobeteus_ spec. unsexed spiderling (bought as "Pamphobeteus antinous")






_Pamphobeteus_ spec. "South Ecuador" unsexed spiderling






_Pamphobeteus_ spec. "South Ecuador" juvenile female






_Phormictopus cancerides_ unsexed spiderling






_Poecilotheria metallica_ showing fangs  






_Poecilotheria ornata_ juvenile female






_Poecilotheria ornata_ adult male






_Psalmopoeus irminia_ juvenile female






_Pterinochilus murinus_ adult female (TCF; Typical Colour Form)






_Pterinochilus murinus_ adult female (UMV; Usambara Mountains Variant)











I hope you like some of them ! 

I will take some more pictures of my spiders wenn I find some time.

Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## ScorpZion (Mar 1, 2006)

Great pics keep them comming


----------



## MindUtopia (Mar 1, 2006)

They look amazing.  Gotta love the metallica fangs!

Great camera too!


----------



## Steffen (Mar 1, 2006)

HOT!  Really amazingly great pictures honestly. Please keep 'em coming!

If you hadn't written it I would have believed, that Pamphobeteus spec. "South Ecuador" was a Xenesthis. :8o 

Uuhh and I almost can't wait till my hainanum gets to that size. I will also recieve an adult aureotibialis in a few weeks. They are so cool!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi,

I just fixed the links for the pictures. Everything works fine now with my new webhost without a traffic limitation...   

Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 3, 2006)

Amazing pictures!!!


----------



## Twysted (Mar 3, 2006)

VERY nice T's... alot of those have just been added to my wish list because of this thread...

and you are crazy holding that Poecilotheria ornata ...


----------



## bmoretgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

i want a purpley pink something or other   *pouts*


----------



## Lorgakor (Mar 3, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing them!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thats a -HUGE- P.ornata!!


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 12, 2006)

Some very nice pics - I love the fuzzy ones lol.

BedroomEyzOfBlu


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 13, 2006)

Thx for sharing those very nice species and picture, all nice species, congrats


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,

here are some new ones (including some scorps):

_Aphonopelma seemanni_






_Avicularia aurantiaca_ (not sure about the real ID)






_Avicularia avicularia_ (not sure about the real ID)






_Avicularia bicegoi_ (not sure about the real ID)






_Brachypelma albopilosum_






_Brachypelma auratum_






_Brachypelma klaasi_






_Brachypelma smithi_






_Citharischius crawshayi_






_Grammostola rosea_ "grey"






_Grammostola rosea_ "red"






_Megaphobema robustum_






_Phormictopus cancerides_






Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Arachnophobia (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok...When I started to check your pics I said oh I'm gonna talk especially of this one and this one too...
But progressively I scrolled down I said damn! Too beautiful species! 
So I'm just gonna say: AWESOME!!!:wall:


----------



## necroscope (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice collection,I'm soooooo jealous


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice.  I know they have enlarged rear legs, but thet C. crawshayi has the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## Gemein (Mar 18, 2006)

Incredible!:drool:


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 19, 2006)

ya i must agree, incredible collection and pics!!! i am jealous!


----------



## jwasted (Mar 19, 2006)

very nice collection! You have a nice group of T's!


----------



## Hendrik C. (May 21, 2006)

Hi,

just wanted to share my new pics:



































































Best regards
Hendrik


----------



## Gigas (May 21, 2006)

Simpl amazing, what camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Hendrik C. (May 21, 2006)

Hi,

I'm using a Canon EOS 30D + Sigma 105mm/2.8 Macro + Sigma EM-140DG Ringflash.

Best Regards
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

















































Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,





























































Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

just wanted to update this thread a little.

Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 9, 2006)

illmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> .....
> Best regards,
> Hendrik


Hallo,

:clap: Exzellent fotos Hendrik! Wunderschön!:worship: I loved the sharpness and clarity of those fangs and that p. metallica ist breathtakingly schön!!!More please!:worship: 

Regards,
Ulrich


----------



## urs (Nov 10, 2006)

:worship:  Awesome photos! One of the best I ever seen! Canon works miracles if you know how to use it!:clap: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## crawldad (Nov 10, 2006)

*Fantastic............*

Not only do you have a wonderful collection, you show the true beauty that we all know these creatures have.  Thank you!


----------



## Halgeir (Nov 10, 2006)

Really excellent pictures!


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 10, 2006)

Knockout photos, I love the lividum close up, awesome!
And that  avicularia aurantica is sooo hairy!


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 10, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> Knockout photos, I love the lividum close up, awesome!
> And that  avicularia aurantica is sooo hairy!


:clap: :clap:  Really beautiful t's and pics!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

first: thank you all for the nice comments!

_Haplopelma hainanum_






Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi all,

two spider-portraits:

_Haplopelma lividum_






_Citharischius crawshayi_






Regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 2, 2006)

crawshayi is such a  damn fine looking T, shame its a nasty bugger!


----------



## Halgeir (Dec 2, 2006)

Amazing pictures. Really nice and high quality, excellent pictures.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 3, 2006)

Good evening,

thanks for the kind words!

A small gallery of _Poecilotheria subfusca_ (juv. female):

























Regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,

_Citharischius crawshayi_ ... pissed off!







Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## becca81 (Dec 4, 2006)

AMAZING!  

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 4, 2006)

oh wow that is awesome!


----------



## Doezsha (Dec 5, 2006)

you pictures are sweet,nice T's


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 11, 2006)

Good evening,

_Haplopelma lividum_






Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## morda (Dec 14, 2006)

Awsome pictuers and great collection of spiders!

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis is great!


----------



## Dumaw (Dec 15, 2006)

wow, amazing pics and your Ts are all looking real nice, nice collection you have
:clap: :clap:


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi,

_Holconia_ spec.






Cheers,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi again,

_Haplopelma schmidti_






Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

open eggsack of _Poecilotheria ornata_:

























Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 21, 2007)

those are great shots.. amazing close up shot at the end! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

time to update my picture thread:

_Avicularia minatrix_






_Avicularia versicolor_






_Avicularia versicolor_






_Poecilotheria_ spec. (WC from Sri Lanka)






_Poecilotheria ornata_






_Poecilotheria ornata_






_Poecilotheria ornata_






_Psalmopoeus reduncus_






_Psalmopoeus reduncus_






_Poecilotheria ornata_






_Cyriopagopus_ spec. "blue"






_Poecilotheria pederseni_






_Poecilotheria pederseni_






_Poecilotheria formosa_






_Poeciltoeria regalis_






_Cyriopagopus_ spec. "blue"






_Avicularia aurantiaca_






_Poeciltoeria miranda_






_Cyriopagopus_ spec. "blue"






_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_






Best regards,
Hendrik Cornehl


----------



## Natemass (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome pictures


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 13, 2007)

MAN, you have to have the most impressive pictures, let alone, tarantulas out there on the pic thread. Very awesome pics. By the way, on your ava. Is that a pic of you holdin the camera? If so, I can guess why the pics are so sharp!:clap:


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 13, 2007)

Speechless!! Priceless!!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,

thanks for the nice words! I'll do my best sharing more of my pictures in here by time.



Austin S. said:


> By the way, on your ava. Is that a pic of you holdin the camera? If so, I can guess why the pics are so sharp!:clap:


Yes, it's me holdin one of my cameras.  Always remember: It's not the camera that takes the picture! 

Best regards,
Hendrik

PS:
_Cyclosternum fasciatum_


----------



## Natemass (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice CF one of my favorite species


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 14, 2007)

Moin,

_Avicularia versicolor_ (1.0; adult)






mfG
Hendrik


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 14, 2007)

awesome pics bro very nice work and nice collection you have there:clap:


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 14, 2007)

Moin,

_Avicularia purpurea_






mfG
Hendrik


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice   I love the Avicularia purpurea as well


----------



## Alice (Mar 15, 2007)

oh wow, i love your avics :drool: 

i just decided i'll keep the three slings (1x aurantiaca, 2x braunhauseni) i got in a swap and hope they grow up to be as gorgeous as yours. i hate poo on the tank wall, but you gotta love those colours and that cute fuzziness!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are some gorgeous avics!


----------



## Tegenaria (Mar 17, 2007)

Just amazing pics Hendrik! I love those babies, reminds me of something from a SF movie!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 17, 2007)

great pics as usual!love the shots of the ornata slings.so much detail.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_






Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## TRON (Apr 1, 2007)

What can I say? It was a wonderful journey going through your thread. Impressive collection and your pictures are just perfect. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 2, 2007)

Moin,

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ during moult


















mfG
Hendrik


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW! Very colorful collection there mate. I love the picture of the Poecilotheria metallica. Infact, that's my favorite T right now


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,

some more shots of _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ moulting

























Best Regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi,

a small gallery of _Poecilotheria formosa_:

























The last pic is not showing modern art, it's the abdominal hair of _Poecilotheria formosa_.  

Best regards
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## Natemass (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, your very good at photography


----------



## syndicate (Apr 5, 2007)

:clap: beautiful formoso


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

a couple of new pics:

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_






_Cyriopagopus_ spec. "blue"












_Cyriopagopus_ spec. "blue" ... says -_"bye bye!"_ -






Best regards
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome pics Hendrik! :clap: Are those containers you have your C.sp. "blue" in sold only in Germany?


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,

some new pics:

_Citharischius crawshayi_






_Poecilotheria ornata_






Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -

@Novak:
They are sold in Germany and in France I think. They are called "Fuerst-Plast Dosen".


----------



## Tuotatis (Apr 13, 2007)

Hendrik C. said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!

It's in all Europe. I think it's 1.30 euro.


----------



## Sunar (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow...wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing!

~Fred


----------



## 138 (Apr 13, 2007)

sweet macro!  obviously you use a professional setup with macro?


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi,

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ 






_Brachypelma vagans_ 






Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -

@138:
Yes.


----------



## Tuotatis (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi!

What type of camera have you got? I've got a Canon EOS 10D with Canon 28-105 USM.


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 16, 2007)

Great photos, very sharp!
Anyone know why some Ts have that red area around their mouthparts-Ive noticed it on my P.camb.


----------



## Steevens.D (Apr 16, 2007)

Tuotatis said:


> Hi!
> 
> What type of camera have you got? I've got a Canon EOS 10D with Canon 28-105 USM.



See page 2


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi,

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ Larve I 






Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 22, 2007)

Hendrik C. said:


> Hi,
> 
> _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ Larve I
> 
> ...


Man, that is a gorgeous picture. So, how many slings are there?


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh that little camb looks very cute, and I like your white border idea, makes the pics look classy!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

first picture from my new series:

_Poecilotheria regalis_






More to come! 

Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 27, 2007)

Great pics Hendrik, two thumbs up :clap:


----------



## Hendrik C. (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi,

_Pterinochilus murinus_







_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_







Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 30, 2007)

As always awesome pics :worship:


----------



## tony77tony77 (May 9, 2007)

really nice!!!! what kind of camera, lens and light do you use to get the great shots? I have a  nikon d70 and i use a 60mm mirco lens but my shots dont look as good as yours.


----------



## Tuotatis (May 12, 2007)

Hi!

Nice pictures. What kind of camera have you got?


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,







Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -

@ Tuotatis & tony77tony77:

I use a Canon EOS 30D with different lenses and a combination of sunlight, studiolight and flashes!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,

_Selenocosmia dichromata_






Just to avoid mistakes: my last post is showing another genus/species! 

Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jun 28, 2007)

You have a nice collection. And as always, great camera work. The photos look amazing!


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi,

_Poecilotheria regalis_
























Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## icenola (Jul 5, 2007)

Incredible Collection! .......   Beautiful, stunning and extremely impressive. ... :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Well Done!....:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi,

some late night anatomy... victim: _Haplopelma lividum_













Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## Steevens.D (Jul 11, 2007)

Really nice pics Hendrik

My friend Ben seems to have a fan :razz:


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,



Steevens.D said:


> My friend Ben seems to have a fan :razz:


?

BR,
Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik C. (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,








Best regards,
- *Hendrik Cornehl* -


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2007)

nice black and white.hey Hendrik do u have a flickr acount?


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 18, 2007)

nice nice nice, Im lovin the black and white.


----------

